
A UW student found success, and answers about her father’s addiction - wallflower
https://www.seattletimes.com/pacific-nw-magazine/a-uw-student-found-success-and-discovered-answers-about-her-fathers-addiction/
======
edthrowaway
This article has the typical dichotomy of a piece discussing the medical
aspect of addiction: after waxing on for paragraphs about the medical nature
of addiction, and how the rats she studies are helpless to avoid relapse, it
then ends on a moral note, stating that "the choice [to maintain sobriety] is
his".

Well, if addiction is in fact a medical problem, then the choice is _not_
entirely his, is it?

For people like the father, I'd strongly recommend getting on and staying on
methadone. It's not easy, but it's a real of a lot better than going to prison
and destroying one's family.

That may be the one choice he _does_ have.

~~~
taneq
There's a reason that addiction is called "the only disease you get yelled at
for having."

------
djsumdog
Seattle Times loads a blank page without Javascript. Here's a helpful mirror:

[http://archive.is/4q80f](http://archive.is/4q80f)

------
rotred
I always thought of "UW" as the university of waterloo

~~~
saghm
Given that the article is in a Seattle newspaper, I'm guessing a large portion
of it's readers understood the abbreviation. But yes, in general abbreviations
for colleges tend to overlap quite a bit due to common initials.

~~~
johnchristopher
In 2018, given the world audience news sites have, there should be clear cut
definitions of acronyms and abbreviations used in posts/articles.

~~~
saghm
In an article, I agree, but headlines are space-constrained, so I don't see it
as an issue that they use a slightly ambiguous abbreviation

